# Current Westin Ka'anapali prices and incent?



## califgal (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone have the current prices and incentives at the new North property?  I was told a month+ ago that for EY island view.. $44,900 with 65,000 starpoints as incentive.  Even thought the property would be ready August 2007, first use would be 2008. It just doesn't sound like enough starpoints to me.


----------



## WhereNext? (Aug 22, 2006)

*Prices are going up..*



			
				califgal said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the current prices and incentives at the new North property?  I was told a month+ ago that for EY island view.. $44,900 with 65,000 starpoints as incentive.  Even thought the property would be ready August 2007, first use would be 2008. It just doesn't sound like enough starpoints to me.



I called SVO D today and found that the IV price is now $47,900 and the incentive is the same.

Should have bought earlier.


----------



## KOR5Star (Aug 22, 2006)

WhereNext? said:
			
		

> I called SVO D today and found that the IV price is now $47,900 and the incentive is the same.
> 
> Should have bought earlier.



You can almost get TWO IV at WKORV on the secondary market for that.

Something to think about.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2006)

KOR5Star said:
			
		

> You can almost get TWO IV at WKORV on the secondary market for that.
> 
> Something to think about.



You can get an WKORV LO OV resale for about $30K (no StarPoints)


----------



## califgal (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks eveyone.  I know the resales save a lot, but if we bought from SVO then we would have elite which would help us in converting when we want.  I know people don't think it's a good value, but occasionally it is very helpful for us.  We'll just  keep what we have EOY, and make it work for us like we have been.


----------



## WhereNext? (Aug 23, 2006)

califgal said:
			
		

> Thanks eveyone.  I know the resales save a lot, but if we bought from SVO then we would have elite which would help us in converting when we want.  I know people don't think it's a good value, but occasionally it is very helpful for us.  We'll just  keep what we have EOY, and make it work for us like we have been.



If you want to go Elite there are many other properties to choose from that would cost less.  What do you own and how many options do you need?


----------



## califgal (Aug 23, 2006)

HI we own EOY in Maui, we need a full yearly there to become elite.  We only considered the Maui North because we do enjoy it there.  I don't know why we never considered a cheaper location!  Can you recommend some cheaper selections?  Thanks


----------



## Denise L (Aug 23, 2006)

*You need over 148,100 to become 1st tier Elite*

I think that the number was 158K or something like that.  Since you own one EOY, you'd need to buy a developer EY to qualify.

Westin Kierland and Vistana Villages will be less expensive. Westin Mission Hills is sold out. Of course, if you are buying developer, then many of the non-mandatory resorts are less expensive too.

Good luck!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2006)

You need 159K Staroptions, purchased from the developer for 3 Star Elite.  If you own a 2 bdm. EOY on Maui it is probably worth 74,050 Staroptions -  they count an EOY as being worth half the Staroptions of an EY, when figuring Elite Status.  So I think you would need another 84,950 Staroptions for 3 Star Elite.  

From mystarcentral.com-

*Two-weeks or more of interval ownership with a combined value of 159,000 StarOptions

Interval ownership with a combined value of 359,000 StarOptions

Interval ownership with a combined value of 559,000 StarOptions*


----------



## duke (Aug 24, 2006)

Desert Willow in Palm Desert, CA is going on sale later this year.  It should be priced much lower than Maui.  Mission Hills Platinum was 148,100 so maybe this will be same.  Pre construction pricing is coming......

Any ideas?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> Desert Willow in Palm Desert, CA is going on sale later this year.  It should be priced much lower than Maui.  Mission Hills Platinum was 148,100 so maybe this will be same.  Pre construction pricing is coming......
> 
> Any ideas?



Starwood has timeshares that are not in the network, will Desert Willow be in the SVN?


----------



## WhereNext? (Aug 24, 2006)

califgal said:
			
		

> HI we own EOY in Maui, we need a full yearly there to become elite.  We only considered the Maui North because we do enjoy it there.  I don't know why we never considered a cheaper location!  Can you recommend some cheaper selections?  Thanks



Why not consider a 2 bedroom lock-off Platinum or a 3 bedroom lock-off Gold at Sheraton Vistana Villages in Orlando. They are under $30k and will give you enough options to become elite.


----------



## MON2REY (Aug 25, 2006)

WhereNext? said:
			
		

> I called SVO D today and found that the IV price is now $47,900 and the incentive is the same.
> 
> Should have bought earlier.



Do you know the current prices for OV and OF at WKORVN?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 25, 2006)

MON2REY said:
			
		

> Do you know the current prices for OV and OF at WKORVN?



This was recently posted on flyertalk.com - prices were from a presentation within the last week or two:

1. 2 Bedroom LO every year ocean view in the Villas North for $68,950 with 180K bonus.

2. 2 Bedroom LO every other year for $34,950 with 120K bonus.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=6262358&postcount=37

Edited to add:  I believe these are the ocean FRONT prices, not ocean VIEW.


----------



## WhereNext? (Aug 25, 2006)

OV = $57,900 and OF=$68,900

All 2007 Occupancy has been sold and they are now selling 2008.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 25, 2006)

WhereNext? said:
			
		

> OV = $57,900 and OF=$68,900
> 
> All 2007 Occupancy has been sold and they are now selling 2008.



or... you can buy WKORV OV resale for about 1/2 the price - and get the same amount of SOs with less MFs.  Hard to fathom how the extra money saved (~$28K!!!) could be worth the StarPoint incentive - no matter how one justifies it - IMHO

When we bought OF WKORV-N last December - the price was $74K, and we were told that the price would be increasing in January - right...

Luckily we found TUG and rescinded... bought reasle WKORV OF and our usage is in a few months.  We do love our WKORV and WSJ villas and the SVO/SVN system - just made our WKORV ressies for 2007 today for 8/25 2007 :whoopie: of course it was a drag calling at 5AM PST :zzz: 

Sorry - I just had to chime in...


----------

